# Keyword search in CHM file "hangs" Delphi 7 application



## Tristaan (Aug 1, 2003)

The subject should explain it all. Keep in mind, I'm not the developer, just one of the Quality Assurance folks tasked with troubleshooting this.

We have an application developed in Delphi 7 and that application has a CHM help file compiled with RoboHelm HTML version x5. 

For some odd reason, if the user opens the help from the application, clicks on the "Search" tab, enters a keyword and starts the search, it appears that the help file goes into some sort of infinite loop. The help file "hangs" in windows and, if you do an "End Task" from the Task Manager, it also kills the main application.

We've tried a NUMBER of things to figure out the why so now I'm coming to you guys to find out if anyone has run into this before and, if so, what is the solution?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Tristaan,

Does the same problem happen when the CHM file is executed by double-clicking on its icon ?
Normally, doing so, a process called *hh.exe* is triggered.


----------



## Tristaan (Aug 1, 2003)

Double clicking on the CHM file does not generate the problem. Keyword searching works fine in that case.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

I recall having a similar problem but it was with HLP files.
Also, I suggest to browse this page and to try what it is proposed on the paragraph *Using HTML help files (.chm)*.
It's all I can do for the moment.


----------



## Tristaan (Aug 1, 2003)

Thank you, Chicon.

I've referenced that site over to our developers and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Tristaan said:


> Thank you, Chicon.
> 
> I've referenced that site over to our developers and we'll see what happens.


You're welcome !


----------

